# Favorite Stories



## chicken legs (Aug 23, 2009)

I just finished re-reading my all time favorite story..
Airport Fantasy

This story turns me on everytime...without fail


----------



## trackstar (Aug 28, 2009)

wow. this is now one of my favorites as well. thanks for linking this.


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 1, 2009)

No prob...glad you enjoyed it as much as me...I just wish the author got bit by the creative bug again


----------

